
Some businessmen feel obligated to 'give back.' Who says they've taken anything? - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704476104575438993318888822.html?mod=WSJ_newsreel_opinion
======
pg
They've taken something from chance.

~~~
cperciva
And they've given the world a lot of something it wants.

It seems to me that, almost by definition, having $50B means that you've given
the world $50B worth of _something_ more than you've taken from the world.
Giving the money away is just saying "ok, I don't want to be repaid for what
I've produced".

~~~
pg
In practice there is a big luck multiple in outcomes. Luck is a factor, for
example, in whether you get the opportunity to deliver $x of wealth to
customers.

